Ask HN: In simple terms, what are the consequences of Brexit? - chirau
======
dev1n
this article was very helpful to me [1].

[1]: [https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-a-brexit-could-
mea...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-a-brexit-could-mean-for-the-
economy/)

